# Looking at the published FPS for some of the 380 ammo commerial amm.



## tackstrp (Jan 1, 2010)

IMO most commerial ammo is loaded to max sammi PSI. My understanding for the 380 auto that would be 21.500 PSI . Hence any ammo should not exceed that number. I was looking at Midway reloading ammo and what numbers I could find for FPS. Then I take the same bullet weight and go to Hodgdon and Ramshot reloading data. I see nothing in the reloading data that is near to the Speed in FPS claimed. 

Regardless just my observations. If some one has chronographed speeds of 1100 or 1150 please tell me know what ammo you used. I sure can't find a published. reload data for that kind of speed 

Day one as a Sig P238 owner.


----------

